# A couple of twinned Ruud Acheivers



## NHMaster3015 (Mar 22, 2009)

These were installed at a tennis club to take the place of an aging Armstrong beheamoth that took up 4 times the space.


----------



## NHMaster3015 (Mar 22, 2009)

sorry bout that


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Aw Dude, where is the combustion air?? Did you check to see you had enough indoor building volume to support good clean combustion?


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

Idont think that would fly in mass. maybe if there is a outdoor lover into the room with enough combustion air


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

depends if its a confined area or not. So many cubic feet of free space will give you enough combustion air.


----------



## NHMaster3015 (Mar 22, 2009)

It's at an indoor tennis court. The building is probably 400 x 600 with 20' ceiling. Plenty of combustion air.


----------



## skeller (Jun 28, 2009)

hopefully you have a drip leg on the gas line somewhere close.


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

it looks like he covered the combustion air on the wall to the right doesnt it?


----------



## NHMaster3015 (Mar 22, 2009)

Drip leg on the incoming though it's propane so not required. That cover is covering where a hot air duct ran into the office. They wanted it moved to the ceiling.


----------



## coolmen (Jun 4, 2009)

I like it. no cooling?


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

NHMaster3015 said:


> It's at an indoor tennis court. The building is probably 400 x 600 with 20' ceiling. Plenty of combustion air.


 
The size of the building has nothing to do with it. How large of a room is the unit in and does that room have enough free air for combustion coming into it. 

As for a drip leg, it is required by the National Fuel Gas Code of which propane has to comply, it isn't just for Natural Gas.

You can't have a flex enter a cabinet in my area either, it has to be hard pipe at that point.


----------



## evapman (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks good to me, would have liked to see a pic of the old Armstrongs, use to work on a couple oil burners converted to gas long ago. could almost crawl in them big ole things! lol


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> The size of the building has nothing to do with it. How large of a room is the unit in and does that room have enough free air for combustion coming into it.
> 
> As for a drip leg, it is required by the National Fuel Gas Code of which propane has to comply, it isn't just for Natural Gas.
> 
> You can't have a flex enter a cabinet in my area either, it has to be hard pipe at that point.



My flexibles are AGA approved. I got no crap for using them


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

flexibles are for those who cant measure and cut pipe to fit properly and good short cut for those hackers out there!:001_tongue:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

I can measure and cut with the best of them. I just don't have room in the truck after loading up for a full installation.

Nor do these old bone take kindly to the weight of the pipe stand:wheelchair:


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> My flexibles are AGA approved. I got no crap for using them


 
Doesn't matter if they are AGA approved or not. They aren't allowed to enter through a cabinet in any places I work . I have had inspectors bust my chops about using them as a vibration stop on 90 pluses like the Lennox Pulse. I had an inspector ask me if I thought anyone was gonna pull out the furnace and sweep behind it.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Now there is the rub. Going thru the cabinet of the furnace is not a concern here. Sometime we put a section of garden hose as a sleeve over the portion penetrates the cabinet if there is a possible metal to metal contact.


Works good than heat.


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> The size of the building has nothing to do with it. How large of a room is the unit in and does that room have enough free air for combustion coming into it.
> 
> As for a drip leg, it is required by the National Fuel Gas Code of which propane has to comply, it isn't just for Natural Gas.
> 
> You can't have a flex enter a cabinet in my area either, it has to be hard pipe at that point.


 Gas flex not allowed here either.


----------

